# Se fosse stata più sincera, sarebbe potuta essere se stessa.



## ElizabethLovesMe

*Se fosse stata più sincera, sarebbe potuta essere se stessa.*

Il correttore di word mi segna come errore sia il verbo "sarebbe" sia il "se stessa".

Allora, leggendo qualche articolo della Treccani e di insigni professori, non mi sembra ci sia una regola che vieti il "sarebbe potuto essere". Dicono che con l'infinito sia più corretta l'espressione "avrebbe potuto essere", ma sinceramente è orribile!

Il "se stessa" invece non vedo cos'abbia di sbagliato. Il se sicuramente non va accentato e non credo sia corretto "lei stessa".

Help?



> *Scrivi la frase anche nel thread, non solo nel titolo.*


----------



## Paulfromitaly

ElizabethLovesMe said:


> Dicono che con l'infinito sia più corretta l'espressione "avrebbe potuto essere"  , ma sinceramente è orribile!


A me sembra orribile la tua versione invece, che ripete il verbo essere 2 volte.


----------



## GabrielH

ElizabethLovesMe said:


> Allora, leggendo qualche articolo della Treccani e di insigni professori, non mi sembra ci sia una regola che vieti il "sarebbe potuto essere". Dicono che con l'infinito sia più corretta l'espressione "avrebbe potuto essere", ma sinceramente è orribile!


Ma a me invece pare che ci sia una regola molto chiara per quanto riguarda l'ausiliare di essere con i verbi servili. Se non è così, allora imparerò pure io dalla risposta degli altri utenti.
Ausiliare con i verbi servili - Consulenza Linguistica - Accademia della Crusca.


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
strano, ho eseguito il comando di correzione in Word, mi segnala solo "se stessa".


----------



## bearded

Circa ''sarebbe/avrebbe potuto essere'' ci sono già state discussioni nel forum, ad es.  Avrebbe dovuto essere vuoto.
Non vedo che cosa ci sia da correggere in ''se stessa'', comunque anche questo argomento è stato trattato, ad es. qui:  Se stesso o sé stesso.


----------



## ElizabethLovesMe

Mary49 said:


> Ciao,
> strano, ho eseguito il comando di correzione in Word, mi segnala solo "se stessa".


Sulla versione del 2019 mi sottolinea anche il sarebbe. Inoltre continuo a non capire cosa ci sia di sbagliato in se stessa, boh.


----------



## ohbice

Bearded ti ha già risposto, a quanto pare il correttore non ama se senza accento. Fregatene.


----------



## Armodio

È senza dubbio così. Concordo con quanto suggeritole. A livello di puro stile, è una stesura che non mi aggrada: troppo _essere_ in un rigo, soprattutto nell'apodosi, e un po' ampollosa la semantica. Può snellire in un verso o nell'altro. 
_Se fosse stata più sincera, avrebbe potuto essere sé stessa. 
Se fosse stata più sincera, sarebbe stata sé stessa._


----------



## A User

Armodio said:


> Se fosse stata più sincera, sarebbe stata sé stessa.


Concordo sul fatto che due volte "essere" in un rigo è troppo, ma qui ne vedo ancora due.


----------



## Armodio

Questa era una prevedibile replica. Legga più attentamente. "Può snellire *in un verso o nell'altro*". 
L'uno è la prima riscrittura , l'altro la seconda, che almeno salva la gravosità grazie alla _concinnitas=_simmetria, parallelismo _(fosse stata... sarebbe stata). _


----------



## A User

Esser dovuto essere è ancora più simmetrico.
Errata Corrige – Il tipo *sarebbe dovuto essere


----------



## Armodio

Il problema nasceva proprio da quel _sarebbe potuto essere _con ausiliare erroneo. Così siamo daccapo. 
Oltre all'erroneo, il mio orecchio non riesce a percepire più simmetria e armonia in _se fosse stata, sarebbe potuta essere _rispetto a _se fosse stata, sarebbe stata. _


----------



## ElizabethLovesMe

Grazie a tutti delle risposte. Vedrò di utilizzare la formula avrebbe potuto essere.
Il  "_Se fosse stata più sincera, sarebbe stata sé stessa."_  purtroppo non esprime nel modo corretto il concetto, quantunque sia più snella della mia proposta iniziale.
Per quanto concerne l'accentazione del sé, come suggerito, vedrò di ignorare il correttore.


----------



## A User

“_Sarei dovuto essere_” sarebbe sbagliato, mentre “_avrei dovuto avere_” sarebbe corretto. La logica non fa una grinza.
Ma chi li scrive le regole, o, per meglio dire, chi le aggiunge le eccezioni? Gli stessi che preferiscono uniformare la scrittura di “sé”.
Cito: “Bisogna dire che l'ausiliare essere in combinazione con un verbo servile reggente a sua volta il verbo essere non è sconosciuto nell'uso (soprattutto con il servile potere), persino letterario, per cui va almeno considerato possibile, sebbene meno formale.”
Che cosa si intende per formale? Quello che va per la maggiore.


----------



## ohbice

Quello che viene adoperato in contesti formali, non informali o colloquiali.
Mia opinione.


----------



## A User

I dizionari si dividono in due grandi classi: quelli chiamati dell’uso, che stabiliscono la forma in base alla diffusione e quelli della tradizione che, finché si può, ritengono più autorevole la tradizione, non quella popolare ma quella letteraria, cioè quella di scrittori, giuristi, dottori, giornalisti, professori e in genere di tutti quelli che hanno studiato, ( fino al secondo dopoguerra costituivano una esigua minoranza) e che tra amici non disdegnano nella circostanza di usare l’altra forma, per non essere guardati con sospetto.
La probabilità che possa scrivere una persona che non ha studiato è più bassa, e chiaramente questo altera la rilevazione statistica, così come l’interpretazione della legittimità di una forma al posto di un’altra è condizionata dalla provenienza geografica dello scrivente e dalla intensità di contatti con altre lingue o altre parlate.
Per tutti, eruditi e non eruditi, forme diverse rispetto a quella consuetudinaria genera perplessità, al primo impatto.
Se Manzoni avesse sciacquato i panni nel Volturno…staremmo a raccontare tutta un’altra storia.


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> I dizionari si dividono in due grandi classi


Secondo te in questo forum, per rispondere a quesiti sull'italiano (specialmente da parte degli stranieri), quale delle due 'grandi classi' dovremmo seguire in caso di indicazioni divergenti?  Io finora seguo quella della 'cultura' - però indicando ove possibile anche l'uso colloquiale.


----------



## Armodio

Mi pare ovvio. All'utente che chiede lumi io (e credo tutti) cerco di rispondere secondo le regole del buon italiano. I casi-limite o aperti a più opzioni si faranno presenti, perché la lingua è un organismo duttile.
Se attestazioni letterarie e colte (e da qui le grammatiche descrittive o prescrittive) propendono robustamente per _avrebbero potuto essere_, questo consiglio all'amico dubbioso.
In chiosa dico la mia su _sé stesso: _uniformerei, come suggeriscono molti,  la forma accentata.


----------

